# my new altima



## 99gxeNY (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey i just got myself a 99 gxe wit 113k for $2960 2 questions do the 99 gxe come with keyfob if no where can i get one i googled but it shows allot of sites but the actual sites don't have the keyfobs and 2nd question my 2 front speakers don't work where can i get than ebay??


Thanks for helping a noob


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

I know the 2000 GXE came with the keyless entry remotes ,so I'd assume the 99 should. They are available off ebay somewhat cheap or from dealership for more money . Not sure about being self -programmable or if you have to see a dealership to get it programmed . Front speakers would be something that you may be able to DIY by looking at the back to see if they have an ohms rating and then go by size to buy at a local stereo place or Radio Shack. You could always call Crutchfield Stereo and price out a pair ,they can sell you the correct size ,they have the resources and selection to get cheap or mid priced shipped direct to you.


----------



## 99gxeNY (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks what should i do im planning to go to a mechanic but i know they ask to change things that dont need to be changed what should i change at about 111k miles btw when i move the steering wheel side to side really fast i feel a little bump? 

Thanks


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

I'd change the spark plugs , air filter and do an oil change to start. Have them look at the tie rods and other steering pieces ,also the cv joints and front wheel bearings ,that bumps should be from one of those areas. Also look at the front stabilizer bar end links, could be that . The only regular problem with the 2000 model is a bad intake manifold gasket . It will cause a lean condition and run bad if that happens . The other thing that also causes a running problem is the distributor will go bad if the pvc valve isn't changed. Its cheap but the labor is a couple hrs to change the valve. Its cheaper than buying the distributor that can go bad if you don't. Good luck. We love our Altima . Its one of our 3 cars and just seems to need oil changes and tires ,little else.


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

wow, thats a good deal, my friends bought a bunk 200sx for 3500, well, its not really bunk, just not worth 3500


----------



## 99gxeNY (Aug 27, 2008)

Kraut-n-Rice said:


> I know the 2000 GXE came with the keyless entry remotes ,so I'd assume the 99 should. They are available off ebay somewhat cheap or from dealership for more money . Not sure about being self -programmable or if you have to see a dealership to get it programmed . Front speakers would be something that you may be able to DIY by looking at the back to see if they have an ohms rating and then go by size to buy at a local stereo place or Radio Shack. You could always call Crutchfield Stereo and price out a pair ,they can sell you the correct size ,they have the resources and selection to get cheap or mid priced shipped direct to you.


I think It should work because the key i have is not the original it has no chip in it and i made 1 $2 copy for a metal key the key works to


----------



## 99gxeNY (Aug 27, 2008)

i went to a mechanic they told me that my inner tie rod is playing a little the said to change it the price will be 160 just for drivers side is that a good price


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Not bad ,most of that is the labor and I know its about a two+ hr job for the inner tie rod. Would have been about another $50 or more if at a dealer . If I was paying to have it done, I would say yes , thats a very fair price.


----------

